# I had a visitor to my shop...



## The Artful Bodger (Oct 19, 2010)

.....and he posted a few comments and pictures etc...

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=44203


----------



## bentprop (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know if moving south ism such a brilliant idea at the moment,we got another grade5 earthquake yesterday.And then some wag declares it will probably go on for another year or so!


----------



## The Artful Bodger (Oct 19, 2010)

Bentprop, we are going to Ashburton which is supposed to be on 200' of gravel but when I see pictures of what showed up north of the Rakaia River I less than comforted by that!

However, we are now on a cliff top in Wellington so just about anywhere (except Auckland or Taupo!) will be better if we ever do see the really BIG ONE.

Must have been tough for you the last several weeks.

Cheers


----------

